# Bad Flavor Combination



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 23, 2015)

I made a batch of popcorn tonight for DW.  It came out perfect.  She put melted butter and a bit of salt on it.  Absolutely classic.

Seeing her popcorn inspired me to make some for myself.  I popped the corn the same as hers, but when melting the butter, I added a bit of Better Than Bouillon soup base, which is made of chicken fat, bits of chicken, and salt.  I also added some powdered sage.  I poured this mixture over my popcorn, tossed it thoroughly, and ate it.  Well I have this rule; I'm not going to waste good food if an experiment goes awry.  This is not a good flavor combo, kids.

Ya win some, ya lose some.  This one was a loser.

Just sayin'.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2015)

You know, Chief, if you just spent a little time learning flavor pairings, you would know better.  Just kidding of course.

This one failure up against all your successes isn't worth a thought other than logging this as a combination to avoid.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 23, 2015)

At least it was popcorn and not a beef tenderloin.


----------



## Dawgluver (Mar 23, 2015)

Hm.  Chicken flavored popcorn would have never occured to me.

Sorry it didn't work out, Chief.  It was a noble experiment.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 23, 2015)

Cooking Goddess said:


> At least it was popcorn and not a beef tenderloin.



Ohhhh so true!! 

I really like to shake on some powdered buttermilk ranch dressing on my buttered popcorn! Yumm


----------



## larry_stewart (Mar 23, 2015)

We've all been there.
Years ago, I was really curious about a sweet and sour sauce from the Chinese restaurant.  Being a vegetarian, and back in the day, there were very few meat substitutes, so i decided to be creative.  I made sweet and sour cavatelli.  Needless to say, it tasted like crap, and wound up over the fence in the wooded part of the neighbors yard.  To this day, anything I make that doesn't taste too good is often compared to or referred to as the Sweet and Sour cavatelli.

What was I thinking ?   But I give myself , and yourself an A + for creativity.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks everyone.  I'm just a little annoyed because I truly have the flavor to put together flavors in my head, and pretty much know what they will taste like before I actually do the deed.  I never even thought hard about the popcorn.  I mean, crispy fried chicken skins, crushed corn flakes on fried chicken, salted, buttery anything, it all sounds so natural.

I think I'm better off using my sense of taste, smell, and virtual taste and smell, than to use my sense of hearing to determine if some flavor combination is going to work.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 24, 2015)

In the past I've bought the cheapie boxes of mac and cheese, and thrown away everything but the cheese packet to mix with butter as a popcorn topping.  

I still like just butter and salt, and to me there's nothing better than movie popcorn when I'm at the movies.  It's sinful how spendy it is, though.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 24, 2015)

Chief, to your credit, thanks for sharing a failure with us. More of us should be so generous with our failures (and we all have them). We all tend to toot our successes way more than our failures, and even the finest of flavor "experts" have something to learn. Thank you.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 24, 2015)

Not popcorn, but I was playing with some Asian flavours awhile back. The ingredients seemed as if they'd go together well (in my head). I didn't like the result (if I remember correctly, I used a package of those "rainbow of seafood/fish packages" , from the frozen foods section, soy sauce, ginger, garlic, a bit of sesame oil, Chinese 5-spice, lime juice). It was so awful, so fishy, the squid was gag-me. Even the chickens wouldn't eat it. After that, my "barometer" has been that I don't like it and the chickens won't eat it, it really is awful. It could've been the "seafood mix" was off. I sometimes have "meh" results in the kitchen, but that was beyond "meh."


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Apr 6, 2015)

Chief dear, when I truly tried to try some things like this, two things come to mind my Dad said:

First, try, try, try. If after the third try, find a restaurant.

And always remember, "Pobody's nerfect."


----------



## Janet H (Apr 6, 2015)

I think you should try the sage again.  I make popcorn routinely with butter, sage and cracked black pepper - it's one of my favorites.  The thing that probably threw it into the horrid category was the chicken stock.  

Recently I've been making popcorn with coconut oil which amps up flavor as well.  I make mine in the microwave with a goofy presto maker that despite it's "roll your eyes" persona is actually awesome.    It also make adding extra spice easy and they do well just sprinkled into the unpopped corn.


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 7, 2015)

Janet H said:


> goofy presto maker



Was that "as seen on TV"?


----------



## Janet H (Apr 7, 2015)

FrankZ said:


> Was that "as seen on TV"?



Possibly...?

I got that popper quite a few years ago when my local grocery had a Christmas incentive.   If you spent 150.00 on groceries, you got your choice of a free "appliance" for free.  The choices were extremely limited as I recall and included some sort of salad slicer/shooter thing, this popper and a miniature crock pot (to keep sauces and gravy warm in).  I actually didn't want any of these items but free is free and the popper at least looked like something I could give to a college kid or use as a planter...

I was amazed at how well it worked and how much I liked it - I use it almost everyday and have for years now.  read those amazon reviews - you'll see a lot of folks who love it and began as MAJOR skeptics.  I love good popcorn - this makes good popcorn; I can live with the sniggers and eye rolling 

All that said, I'm not storing this thing on my counter in plain view....


----------



## Zagut (Apr 7, 2015)

Janet H said:


> I think you should try the sage again. I make popcorn routinely with butter, sage and cracked black pepper - it's one of my favorites. The thing that probably threw it into the horrid category was the chicken stock.


 
When I got my Whirley-Pop it had a recipe that used sage. It was called  something like "Mediterranean Mix" included in the instructions.
I no longer have the instructions but my note card has the recipe as I tweeked it for my taste. 

It makes enough for aprox. 12 cups of popped corn.


1 tsp. basil
1 tsp. marjoram
1 tsp. paprika
1 tsp. thyme
1/2 tsp. mustard
1/4 tsp. sage
1/4 tsp. cayenne.

All herbs and spices are dried.

Mix well with the freshly popped corn and enjoy.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 7, 2015)

I loved my presto popper, til I got this new microwave.  Popcorn just doesn't pop, so I had to go to stove top.

I like my popcorn popped in bacon fat or olive oil, and I sprinkle it with nutritional yeast.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 7, 2015)

sparrowgrass said:


> I loved my presto popper, til I got this new microwave. Popcorn just doesn't pop, so I had to go to stove top.
> 
> I like my popcorn popped in bacon fat or olive oil, and I sprinkle it with nutritional yeast.


 

Since you're using the stove I will suggest the Whirley-Pop.

It's a funny looking contraption and I was gifted mine but I haven't even thought about microwave popcorn since I got the darned thing.

And Hmmmm... Bacon fat is something I never thought of but will now have to give it a try.   Thanks so much.


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2015)

Oooh, popcorn in bacon fat, haven't tried that.  I've made some in coconut oil.

I'm more of a traditionalist, I like butter and salt.  And movie popcorn, until I broke a molar on an old maid.


----------



## Zagut (Apr 7, 2015)

Think you could share you recipe for an old maid with us? 

I haven tried one of them yet.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 7, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Think you could share you recipe for an old maid with us?
> 
> I haven tried one of them yet.



I'm thinking she must be very tough, to break a tooth on.  Besides, I would think that she'd take exception to being bitten.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Apr 7, 2015)

And she was small enough to fit in the popcorn bucket!


----------



## Janet H (Apr 8, 2015)

Zagut said:


> Think you could share you recipe for an old maid with us?
> 
> I haven tried one of them yet.




I think that bacon or cheese would improve old maid.....


----------

